# 'Ghostly' Pickup!



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Got my order from Leaf And Ale today! The El Triunfador look and smell amazing. Cant wait to light one up :dribble: Mike also smacked me around with a few extras. I have yet to try them so will look forward to them. Thanks once again Mike


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike's the MAN!!! Haven't tried the ghost yet. Let us know how they are Matt.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice indeed---UMMMMMMMM looking good!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

that shipment was meant for my house!!

very nice pickup bro. your a lucky bastige fo sho.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice score! Those ghosts look great!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:leph::leph:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Couldn't afford a whole box, but I got a 5'er from L&A. Along with a new Tat ashtray. Mike even threw in a DPG JJ for me! How did he know that the JJ was my favorite DPG?!?!?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome haul Mathew!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Couldn't afford a whole box, but I got a 5'er from L&A. Along with a new Tat ashtray. Mike even threw in a DPG JJ for me! How did he know that the JJ was my favorite DPG?!?!?


Mike's a mind reader, not to mention a great guy to deal with! nice score


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pickup... those cigars look tasty


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up you lucky dog!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice matt !!!! get those ghosts out to me pronto !!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

No ghost of a chance that your bro's won't be looking for a hand out


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

AWESOME. 

I need some ghosts in my life lol.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!! Mike is a class act all the way!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

A 5er of these are being shipped out to a BOTL tomorrow


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

matt257 said:


> A 5er of these are being shipped out to a BOTL tomorrow


oh man !!! somebody is dead meat !!!!!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nive


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up, and Mike does it again!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The ghosts look AWESOME :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Spooky pick up Mathew!! :biggrin:
They look great my friend enjoy them!!
Mike... Awesome extras!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Spooky pick up Mathew!! :biggrin:
> They look great my friend enjoy them!!


You will know how good they look soon enough brother


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love to try one of these. The lancero size is so elegant.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look great


----------

